# Question for Drahthaar Owners



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

What do you use your Drahthaar for? Click all that apply. Does anyone use them for rabbit hunting?

Also, I've adopted a 2 year old male Drahthaar. He has not received much training. Any opinions on his trainability?

Thanks ...


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on your new dog! Is he a certified Drahthaar or a GWP? 

I've got a GWP (which essentially is the same breed). My advice is to start small, as you don't know where his bad habits hide -if he has any. Does he have any basic obedience commands down? I can't comment to his trainability without meeting him of course! Each dog will be different but my experience with the gwp's is that they are veeeery smart and very willing to please. I use positive reinforcement and conditioned response training, my pup gets a lot of praise and a lot of treats, I find that she responds very well to this. In training dogs I have used other methods, and the obedience is there, but the dogs loyalty is not. 

So how did you come about owning this awesome breed? Pictures?!

We haven't officially hunted anything as of yet, but I project her to be an upland dog mostly maybe with a deer tracking and waterfowl stint.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

yoopertoo said:


> What do you use your Drahthaar for? Click all that apply. Does anyone use them for rabbit hunting?
> 
> Also, I've adopted a 2 year old male Drahthaar. He has not received much training. Any opinions on his trainability?
> 
> Thanks ...


Join the VDD and get with those guys. Or join NAVHDA. DDs are trainable up to the point you bury them. The more exposure and training they receive the more useful you'll find them. For an example, I didn't teach mine to blood track til he was five. The organized approach of the versatile training program. Is what sets the ground work for everything else. So, joining one of the above is worth your while.

Were in the quiet season right now. This is a good time to work on your obedience and whistle commands. As the dog is past puppyhood. A firmer hand may be called for. If like most of us. Your going to use the E-collar. It's also a good time to get him used to wearing it. The best approach is to let him wear it quite awhile before you actually condition him to corrections. (this is a whole topic in it's self.)

When the quiet season is over. Intro him to gunfire. On land first then in the water. (another whole topic of it's own). Once you established that he'll be useful for hunting. Your on your way.

I use mine for rabbits. He works the cover and produces them for the shot. Some that won't move. Get picked up and brought to hand live. This not the most desirable thing.

Good luck and, post some pics. 

ATB


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'm pretty sure he is a certified Drahthaar. The dog has a good nature. He seems to have a desire to please but also very stubborn. He came from the Marquette county human society. We've grown attached in just a few weeks so whether he hunts or not he has a home. 

After reading about the breed I was surprised at how versatile these dogs seem to be.


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

You're lucky you got him quick! I know a guy who looks on their site everyday for a GSP or Drahthaar... looks like he missed a day 

He looks like a beauty! They're spunky, when I first got mine I think it was someone on m-s that said they'll keep you cussing and laughing... often at the same time. 

Good luck with him, he'll be a great dog for ya, especially since you're giving him a job, and since he's on the tail end of adolescence!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Does he have a tat in his right ear?

I have 7 drahthaars and have used them for everthing that I hunt. Do they track like a beagle no but some will track for a good distance depends on how much stickelhaar is in his line. Blood tracking I usually start around age 4-5. My first drahthaar was a yote dog. Drahthaars are great quil pig hunters so buy good gloves and leatherman or gerber and have fun you will never know what they have when they go on point finding teddy bears is the best 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

mads said:


> He looks like a beauty! They're spunky, when I first got mine I think it was someone on m-s that said they'll keep you cussing and laughing... often at the same time.


Yes, I know what he means already. :lol: The dog is great.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> Does he have a tat in his right ear?
> 
> I have 7 drahthaars and have used them for everthing that I hunt. Do they track like a beagle no but some will track for a good distance depends on how much stickelhaar is in his line. Blood tracking I usually start around age 4-5. My first drahthaar was a yote dog. Drahthaars are great quil pig hunters so buy good gloves and leatherman or gerber and have fun you will never know what they have when they go on point finding teddy bears is the best
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, he has a tatoo in his ear. Can I find out his history some how with that?

How do you use them for coyotes? Do they bring them around like a rabbit or what? 

Thanks!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Good looking dog. He has a nice coat. You may want a stronger collar though.

Keep us posted.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

With the tat you can look up everything from test scores if any and breeding breeder. Like Terry said fing a club either one have fun you will curse and be happy in the same moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Love seeing a successful rescue. Good for you!


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

My friend has a Drat and he uses it for everything! Just had a litter of puppies as well.

Great dogs and well mannered from the few i have seen.

As for blood tracking my buddy found deer of mine with his.


----------



## tonya0817 (Apr 20, 2010)

What a cool looking dog. I have never heard of this breed until just now, they are beautiful. Very talented as well. I love the facial expressions of these dogs, very animated.
I wouldn't mine owning one myself, but I know the dog would not be content because I don't think I have an active enough lifestyle.

Anyways, awesome pup you got there! Good luck and post lots of pics.


----------



## FSHHNTR (Mar 7, 2007)

I have at times used her to hold on to the net handle in the boat so I can get a steelie or salmon landed. Blood tracking is one thing I have been working on and enjoy it a great deal. The sire to my female's litter was in Woods N Water magazine this past fall in an article on blood tracking deer with dogs. They are truly the multitool of the dogworld. N M Mechanical...You have 7 drahts? I am truly jealous!


----------



## dallasdog (Nov 17, 2009)

whats the difference between a gwp and a draht?


----------



## mads (Mar 11, 2010)

Well, from what I know, the Deutsch Drahthaar and the GWP originally in Germany were the same thing, the Drahts however were the Germans way of making sure that only dogs that met some SERIOUS standards were bred. I think I remember reading that they had to pass a scent, water, upland (or equiv), and fur test (don't quote me on it) in order to breed. The Drahts that were bred without passing these tests became the GWP. According to the AKC it's the same breed. but, those who own Drahts know exactly what went into their dogs, can track their great grandpappys test scores and often have selective breeding requirements. Rarely will you see offspring Draht and a GWP. A GWP is a poor mans Draht


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

dallasdog said:


> whats the difference between a gwp and a draht?


From what I can tell: Drat owners walk around with their noses a little higher in the air:evil:.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> From what I can tell: Drat owners walk around with their noses a little higher in the air:evil:.


No other way around we know our dogs are worthless
But the differnce is the testing and breeding program.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FSHHNTR (Mar 7, 2007)

Shotgun Kennel said:


> From what I can tell: Drat owners walk around with their noses a little higher in the air:evil:.


Much like the Kurzhaars vs. the GSP? Same dog right? AKC is the main difference IMO.


----------



## thetreestandguy (Dec 16, 2005)

dallasdog said:


> whats the difference between a gwp and a draht?


Congrat's on the new dog! I chose this breed because my first love is upland birds (and I wanted a pointer) but I really enjoy waterfowl. I wanted something willing to get into the frigid late-season waters.

Although I picked second I got what the breeder considered _the_ "pick". To give you an example, he said that what he considered to be the best female in terms of disposition couldn't get certified because of a flaw in one tooth. So not only is the field work more demanding, apparently the physical is as well.

I've got a Draht by the way, my last dog was a GWP. I didn't go out of my way for a Draht, rather this guy had a litter when I was ready, the price was OK and his previous litters had some nice qualities...namely many of the dogs had shorter coats with no beards. I got tired of pulling burrs and cutting hair after each hunt.:lol:


----------

